# Hunting > The Magazine >  Toby's day.     (By Rushy)

## 7mmsaum

RUSHY'S TRIP REPORT.......

"When Carpe Diem and I arrived in Wairoa on Monday, Brads was already there with a carton of Waikato cooling for me (I shit you not). The three of us went around to Toby's home and I was immediately blown away by the tributes being made to Toby. the most amazing of these to me was that Toby's two brothers (Troy and Luke) had been out that morning to have the same hunting scene tattoo that toby got a few months ago, put on their arms and what is more, Toby's sister Krystal had done similarly with the tattoo outline.

On going in to the home, toby was laying in his casket with the lid off. The foot of the casket was draped with a camo net and on top of that was Toby's 6.5 x 55. The coffin lid was against the wall and there were many messages from friends and family written on the underside. I had a chat with Toby and told him that a 6.5 is the mongrel child of a .243 and a.270. Carpe Diem assured Toby that I was not telling the truth. Brads meanwhile was getting a tad misty (on ya Brads) so not long after we exited to have the worst steak a man has ever stuck in his gob.

On Tuesday we attended the funeral service at Toby's home which was conducted by a close friend of the family. Gibo, Pointer, EBF (and his good lady), Carpe Deim, Brads and I stayed close to one another to draw strength from each other. I delivered a eulogy on behalf of us all (the wider NZHS community I mean). Below is the eulogy for those that are interested:

Today I am sad. Sad because I will never again sit with Toby, shooting the breeze and talking about all manner of things hunting and shooting related.

And today I am mad. Mad because someone so young who lived life to the full, has been taken from among our number way, way too soon.

But also, today I am glad. Glad because for my young friend Toby and his family and his friends, the pain and suffering for him and those close to him has come to end.




Hello, my name is Allan Rushworth. To Toby I was known as Rushy, for that is the name by which I am known on the internet based community NZ Hunting and Shooting (NZHS for short). I am here today in a personal capacity to join with you all in a celebration of the life of my young friend Toby, but I am also here to represent the huge number of fellow hunters and shooters that belong to NZHS who cant be here in person today but who would like you all to know that they admired Toby and the contribution he made to the NZHS forum community and that they all share in your sorrow and your grief at the sad loss of your, son, your grandson, your brother, your nephew and your mate.

NZHS has 5122 members and Toby who joined the forum in September 2012, was one of the more active contributors to the forum discussions averaging just on ten posts per day to amass a total of 11,108 posts across his three years among our number.

In a forum where members have names like Moonhunt and Mucko, R93 and Gadgetman, Gapped Axe and Carpe Diem, Neckshot and Niblett, Gibo, EBF, Pointer, Vietnamcam, Stingray, Pengy, Dundee and Brads, Tobys member name was simply Toby. Such was his no nonsense approach. Although if you ask a few of us later I am sure that many among us will tell you that we knew him affectionately as Ballsack for Toby had a fixation with drawing a cock and balls on anything that stood still long enough for the phallic graffiti to be applied.

When I first met Toby, he was a boy about the same age as my eldest grandson is now and he was in a hospital in Auckland for round one of his fight with cancer. In the three years since meeting him, I observed Toby as he transitioned from the manling that he was, into the man that he became. 

To say that he was truly inspirational to me and the many fellow members of NZHS that I speak for now is an absolute understatement. Toby enriched our lives in so many ways that it is difficult for me to recount them here. But Toby you should know this. You were the most amazingly natural shot with a rifle that I and many in our NZHS community have ever met. You were a far better hunter at your young age than me and most that I have met who have many times your experience in the pursuit of game. And you were without doubt the single most outstanding individual that it has ever been my honour and privilege to have met. Know also that I and many of my fellow NZHS members have been hugely proud to call you our friend.

In the face of adversity, I have met no one more stoic.
In the face of misfortune, there are none more heroic.
You have enriched the lives of all that youve met.
And will continue to do so, for several years yet.
Know that we take pride in having all known a man.
That spat in the face of great torment and said yes I can.

Two Saturdays ago in Palmerston North Toby and our friend Brads were talking and planning about fulfilling one of Tobys last desires which was to hit a steel target set up at two kilometres distance. Unfortunately that is not now something that Toby will ever do but I do believe that in this unfulfilled desire, Toby has left us all something that can bring us together and unite us in his memory.

Without reference to anyone here since last Friday, I have placed an order for a trophy to be made. This trophy will be engraved NZHS Long Range Shooting Competition TOBY GOODLEY MEMORIAL TROPHY. When I receive this trophy, I will gift it to the NZHS forum with a suggestion that they facilitate an annual event at Duncan Bradleys farm at Ongaonga to honour Tobys memory and to celebrate the richness that Toby bestowed upon us all and my strong suggestion will be that NZHS invite you his family and friends to attend this event to present this trophy to whomever from among our number wins the 2K challenge laid down by our mate.

Thank you. Take the easy road now Toby for you have definitely done the hard yards.

After the service finished a large number of people (including us lot) went out to Toby's range with his casket and had a last blast with him. It was incredibly nice for his family to have facilitated this.

Today I have received the trophy that I spoke of and soon I will liaise with the only forum admin that I have contact with (7mmsaum) to get it into the hands of the forum





I have some ideas as to how the competition should be conducted but will leave that up to you guys."

----------


## Gapped axe

Well done Rushy, thank you for stepping up and making all of us a part of the service. Eulogies are the one thing that most people seem to turn away from, you grabbed it by the Ballsack and truly honoured our friend. The family would of taken comfort from your effort's and your presence, supported by the other forum members. I know that it would of helped them in their grief. Kudos to you, now get that man a beer.

----------


## Ground Control

The best post this forum has ever been privileged to receive .

Ken

----------


## Chris

That's a very nice tribute & eulogy you delivered Rushy a personal thankyou from me. 
I was down that way previous week & didn't know of his passing until getting home. 
That memorial trophy is fantastic ,I'm sure it will be contested by a lot of his mates.
You may have started something of a grand event but a fitting tribute to Toby.

----------


## Pengy

Rushy. Thankyou mate!!! That's all.

----------


## veitnamcam

Brought a tear to my eye again that did.... Would love to have attended and said goodbye myself ( and whispered "shortland st is gay" one more time)

Bloody good on you Rushy...

----------


## mikee

> Brought a tear to my eye again that did.... Would love to have attended and said goodbye myself ( and whispered "shortland st is gay" one more time)
> 
> Bloody good on you Rushy...


Thank you Rushy, you did a really good job, pretty much summed Toby up to a t

----------


## kidmac42

Well said mate

----------


## Scouser

Well said Allen, huge thanks for speaking for all the fellow members on the forum,

The memorial trophy is a great way to celebrate the life of a great lad...... :Thumbsup:

----------


## mucko

@Rushy bloody beautiful mate, i wouldnt have a hope in hell of hitting a 2k target but i might have to try.

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

I dont post very often but I did enjoy the stuff that Toby posted and his contribution to this forum..

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there... I do not sleep.
I am the thousand winds that blow...
I am the diamond glints on snow...
I am the sunlight on ripened grain...
I am the gentle autumn rain.
When you waken in the morning's hush,
I am the swift uplifting rush
Of gentle birds in circling flight...
I am the soft star that shines at night.
Do not stand at my grave and cry—
I am not there... I did not die...

----------


## Carpe Diem

> @Rushy bloody beautiful mate, i wouldn't have a hope in hell of hitting a 2k target but i might have to try.


Be rude not to Mucko - oh and a great reason to see a few faces on a more regular basis... with representation from the family also... instantly a magic event in my books.

Oh did any one mention the shape of the plasma cut 2 K gong..... yup you guessed it... Toby strikes again...

----------


## distant stalker

Awesome work rushy, ive been quiet on these threads, don't really know what to say other than its shit. Awesome to hear you guys went and represented, sounds like he had a good send off. To really make the trophy memorable we should make it that you have to shoot with a home made brake (flashbacks of Toby's brakes....) lol, the guy had dreams and aspiration alright, interesting reflecting on his older posts and seeing a shift in maturity and understanding of things in general, no doubt largely credited to those of you who spent good time with him. Although he didn't grow up too much to not draw ball bags on everythin.....

----------


## mucko

> Be rude not to Mucko - oh and a great reason to see a few faces on a more regular basis... with representation from the family also... instantly a magic event in my books.
> 
> Oh did any one mention the shape of the plasma cut 2 K gong..... yup you guessed it... Toby strikes again...


far enough south on the north isle that those southerners can make it up, maybe hold it on toby's birthday or near to it.

----------


## veitnamcam

2 km  I would have to shoot then find my projectile reload it and shoot it again like playing golf

----------


## Mangle

I'm a long way away from you all but these posts have touched me....been thinking of mortality and not trying to let it get me down...cheered up when I bumped into a mate with a new pup in tow.....asked him what he'd named it....Toby

Thought i had to share...

Angus

----------


## mucko

> 2 km  I would have to shoot then find my projectile reload it and shoot it again like playing golf


now thats an idea a gong shoot under a golf format.

----------


## Gibo

> now thats an idea a gong shoot under a golf format.


Been done bro

----------


## Gapped axe

Dundee could bring his 22......... sorry couldn't hold back.


  Please note, I have no doubt what so ever of the ability of Dundee's skill with his trusty Stirling

----------


## Kscott

> Today I am sad. Sad because I will never again sit with Toby, shooting the breeze and talking about all manner of things hunting and shooting related.
> 
> And today I am mad. Mad because someone so young who lived life to the full, has been taken from among our number way, way too soon.
> 
> But also, today I am glad. Glad because for my young friend Toby and his family and his friends, the pain and suffering for him and those close to him has come to end.


Well said, and thank you.

----------


## Titanium

Well said.

----------


## kotuku

thankyou all for representing us in sucha stirling manner under bloody difficult circumstances .the trophy is in a word awesome and i for one eagerly look forward to reading the reports at the inaugural shoot!

----------


## 199p

Cheers Rushy well spoken

----------


## Rushy

> Cheers Rushy well spoken


You guys are all very welcome.  It was a privilege for me even as hard as it was.

----------


## Pointer

You did a fine job rushy, amazing you kept it together. A few tears shed on my behalf. I was fine until his mother spoke then I fell to bits. A remarkable woman. I now know where her son got such strength from

----------


## Rushy

> You did a fine job rushy, amazing you kept it together. A few tears shed on my behalf. I was fine until his mother spoke then I fell to bits. A remarkable woman. I now know where her son got such strength from


Yep she was a rock for Toby.  Can't have been easy for any of the family but especially Toby's mum as she was there with him every step of the way.

----------


## hunter308

If there was a like button for the entire thread I would be hitting it big time. I was deeply saddened to find out the bad news about Toby via a post mucko made on facebook then I read the young feller from wairoa thread and I found it hard to read viewing Toby's last posts to the point I found it very hard to hold back the tears. Going to miss his witty posts he was a good bugger indeed.

----------


## gadgetman

> If there was a like button for the entire thread I would be hitting it big time. I was deeply saddened to find out the bad news about Toby via a post mucko made on facebook then I read the young feller from wairoa thread and I found it hard to read viewing Toby's last posts to the point I found it very hard to hold back the tears. Going to miss his witty posts he was a good bugger indeed.


I've been hearing "243's are gay. 270's are gay. ... are gay" in my head a week. :Thumbsup:

----------


## sako75

Can I suggest the annual rememberance shoot see that the trophy stays at Brads with the winners name engraved and a miniature taken by the winner.
This way will ensure the trophy is not lost or need to trace for the following year

----------


## Rushy

> Can I suggest the annual rememberance shoot see that the trophy stays at Brads with the winners name engraved and a miniature taken by the winner.
> This way will ensure the trophy is not lost or need to trace for the following year


There is a brass plate on the back of the trophy that can be engraved to record the winners details.

----------


## Gibo

> There is a brass plate on the back of the trophy that can be engraved to record the winners details.


It will be slim pickings at 2k  :Grin:

----------


## Pengy

Offhand shots only, with iron sights......Toby sryles

----------


## Carpe Diem

I reckon its a set up boys - everyone knows Rushy's an ex-mortarman and will understand how to lob them in there...LOL :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> I reckon its a set up boys - everyone knows Rushy's an ex-mortarman and will understand how to lob them in there...LOL


Yeah, will the plate be vertical or horizontal?

----------


## Rushy

Listen here fish breath.  The company that made the trophy didn't have a laying shooter to choose.  Anyway,  the first time I saw Toby shooting gongs he was spotting them standing unsupported.

----------


## kotuku

a figure ,lone and camo clad 
stood proud at pearly gates.
A hand reached forth and tolled the bell 
a dong was heard afar
 and yo a bearded figure walked 
As great gate moved ajar

what seek you here 
young stranger man ,
Isee youve travelled far

 the name is toby  fellow ,
From newzealand here Ive came.
  no more for me 
the mountain  thesea and lovely rich fat game.

Ive enjoyed ,the deer ,the thar ,
a big fat mallard duck ,
but the bastard cancer hooked me
 and ive run outta luck

Ive left many friends behind ,
a loving family too,
I really did enjoy my time ,
complaints Ive very few

however enough for here iam ,
I'd like to take a look
 Take a big fat stag on yonder hill,
a wee trout in the brook
I see you some nice fat ducks , 
 and rabbits in your grass ,
Ya know what bloody brads would say, they dont lookgood 
after a .270 up the arse.

Isorrow for your lonely plight ,
though your language could improve ,
 let me consult the big old boss, 
before you make a move

 ok then ya bearded one,
 go 
  but hurry up ,
  I feel my sap is rising 
 and me huntin urge is up.
finally just tell him ,
If i cant walk through his halls ,
I'll decorate those pearly gates 

WITH A GIANT COCK AND BALLS!
 Well there it is folks -its been roamin through my head since tobys departure and ive finally committed it to the forum!

----------


## Rushy

Bloody good on ya.

----------


## Gibo

Ha ha classic, mad but classic  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Carpe Diem

Superb  :Thumbsup:  Still laughing...

----------


## tiroatedson

Well put together kotuku 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## kotuku

its henceforth known as tobys ode 
,the scottish version for gadget is wae cock upon yen gate
!the rest of you can do what ya like even add to it if you wish 
-its in tobys memory(alright brads did get a mentrion cause i often wondered if in fact they were joined at the hip!)

----------


## kotuku

ive got this vision of gadget decked out in kilt and all at a H&S gathering bellowing this out as he two handed attempts to skittle a pigeon with his butterknife. rushy sitting there oblivious to all as he tries to charm the thistle off the haggis!

----------


## veitnamcam

Well done kotuku very good.

In fact....that may be the most coherent post of yours I have read  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gadgetman

> ive got this vision of gadget decked out in kilt and all at a H&S gathering bellowing this out as he two handed attempts to skittle a pigeon with his butterknife. rushy sitting there oblivious to all as he tries to charm the thistle off the haggis!


'ere, 'ave you been talking to @MassiveAttack?

----------


## Rushy

> ive got this vision of gadget decked out in kilt and all at a H&S gathering bellowing this out as he two handed attempts to skittle a pigeon with his butterknife. rushy sitting there oblivious to all as he tries to charm the thistle off the haggis!


Now there is a vision to haunt the feint at heart. I've not partaken of the haggis Kotuku even though I have a good jock mate in AndrewH.

----------


## kotuku

munching on haggis is a treat to behold .taken with neeps(swede)&tattiesall washed down with a neat swallow of the scottish water of life! 
the wost part is carrying the bloody thing with a 3/4 pissed scotsman behind you swinging a bloody great knife within a hairsbreadth of your neck.
Then whilst reciting a poem about it he  stabs the shit out of it !
A joy not to be missed.

----------


## Rushy

A wee bit od Robbie for you Kotuku.

Address to a Haggis

Fair fa' your honest, sonsie face, 
Great chieftain o the puddin'-race!
Aboon them a' ye tak your place,
Painch, tripe, or thairm:
Weel are ye worthy o' a grace
As lang's my arm.

The groaning trencher there ye fill,
Your hurdies like a distant hill,
Your pin wad help to mend a mill
In time o need,
While thro your pores the dews distil
Like amber bead.

His knife see rustic Labour dight,
An cut you up wi ready slight,
Trenching your gushing entrails bright,
Like onie ditch;
And then, O what a glorious sight,
Warm-reekin, rich!

Then, horn for horn, they stretch an strive:
Deil tak the hindmost, on they drive,
Till a' their weel-swall'd kytes belyve
Are bent like drums;
The auld Guidman, maist like to rive,
'Bethankit' hums.

Is there that owre his French ragout,
Or olio that wad staw a sow,
Or fricassee wad mak her spew
Wi perfect scunner,
Looks down wi sneering, scornfu view
On sic a dinner?

Poor devil! see him owre his trash,
As feckless as a wither'd rash,
His spindle shank a guid whip-lash,
His nieve a nit;
Thro bloody flood or field to dash,
O how unfit!

But mark the Rustic, haggis-fed,
The trembling earth resounds his tread,
Clap in his walie nieve a blade,
He'll make it whissle;
An legs an arms, an heads will sned,
Like taps o thrissle.

Ye Pow'rs, wha mak mankind your care,
And dish them out their bill o fare,
Auld Scotland wants nae skinking ware
That jaups in luggies:
But, if ye wish her gratefu prayer,
Gie her a Haggis

----------


## stug

Made a haggis once, a hell of a lot of work. Surprisingly nice even after I knew what had gone in to it. The whiskey did help though.

----------


## kotuku

actually a wee spot of haggis would go down ideal at this moment!

----------


## Hunt4life

Thanks for the heart felt representation of us all Rushy. Arohanui you lot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

